# Colonoscopy w/Polypectomy and India Ink



## KScheerer (Jan 16, 2008)

PLEASE HELP!

CPT codes 45385 and 45381 are not bundled per NCCI edits.  However, if a physician removes a polyp and tattoos the same lesion during the same operative session wouldn't that be considered inclusive of one another?  

Any help is greatly appreciated.

Kelly Scheerer, CPC


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jan 16, 2008)

According to the CPT Assistant article from January 2004, 45381 can be reported as an additional service.  Report 45381 with modifier -51.
Lisa


----------



## scorrado (Jan 16, 2008)

The 45381 is not included and when I bill it I bill it with a -59 modifier. I have not had any issues getting it paid but I can also see how -51 would work also because it is not one of the procedures that is marked as -51 exempt.


----------



## russmam (Oct 14, 2009)

*tattoo*

CCI does not require a modifier on the tattoo


----------

